# WinCCFlexible Bildanwahl funktioniert nicht



## hollyzwei (17 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab bei meinem Flex-Projekt das Problem, dass ein Bild was ich neu dem Projekt hinzugefügt nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr öffnen kann.
Wenn ich Runtime starte kann ich es noch aufrufen, aber nach ein zwei Minuten kommt dann immer der Fehler "70016Anwahl mit Bild 11 nicht möglich".
Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Lupo (17 August 2011)

hast du einfach mal die temporären Dateien gelöscht und das Projekt neu generiert und dann übertragen ?


----------



## hollyzwei (25 August 2011)

Hab ich probiert, aber nach einiger Zeit kann das Bild erneut nicht öffnen.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## Lupo (25 August 2011)

Da wären dann mal ein paar mehr Info's fällig :
- welche Flex-Version ?
- welches Bediengerät ?
- was macht die Applikation sonst noch so - Scripte ?


----------



## hollyzwei (25 August 2011)

Simatic WinCC fexible 2008 SP2.
Sie läuft auf eine PC Version des Bediengerätes 1.3.2.0.
Script sind nicht vorhanden.
3 Verbindungen sind konfiguriert.


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

Hallo,

Bildanwahl über Bereichszeiger oder über Taste-->Bild aufruf


----------



## hollyzwei (25 August 2011)

Wie meinst du das über Taste Bildaufruf?
Mit einem Button und dann im Ereigniss aktiviereBild hab ich schon probiert, aber das gleiche Problem.
Mit Bereichszeiger weiß ich nicht was du meinst!


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

hollyzwei schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das über Taste Bildaufruf?
> Mit einem Button und dann im Ereigniss aktiviereBild hab ich schon probiert, aber das gleiche Problem.
> Mit Bereichszeiger weiß ich nicht was du meinst!



Über Bereichszeiger kann man unter anderem Steuerungsaufträge von der SPS schreiben.

z.B: Bildanwahl mit Nummer


zu deinem Problem.



> 70016​ Es wurde versucht, durch  eine Systemfunktion oder einen Auftrag ein Bild anzuwählen. Dies ist nicht  möglich, da die projektierte Bildnummer nicht existiert.
> Oder: ein Bild  konnte wegen unzureichendem Systemspeicher nicht aufgebaut werden.​ Oder: Das Bild ist gesperrt.​ Oder: Bildaufruf wird nicht korrekt  ausgeführt.​ Vergleichen Sie die  Bildnummer in der Systemfunktion oder im Auftrag mit den projektierten  Bildnummern.
> Weisen Sie gegebenenfalls die Nummer einem Bild zu.​ Kontrollieren Sie die Angaben zum Bildaufruf und  ob das Bild für bestimmte Benutzer gesperrt ist.​


----------



## hollyzwei (2 September 2011)

Weiß eigentlich garnicht genau was du damit meinst >
"Vergleichen Sie die Bildnummer in der Systemfunktion oder im Auftrag mit den projektierten Bildnummern.
Weisen Sie gegebenenfalls die Nummer einem Bild zu.
Kontrollieren Sie die Angaben zum Bildaufruf und ob das Bild für bestimmte Benutzer gesperrt ist."
Könnte mir bitte jemand das o.a. genauer erklären.​

Habe alles so gemacht wie mit den anderen Bildern auch.​


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 September 2011)

Hallo,
den spekuliere ich mal, dass du in deinem Projekt die Funktion "AktiviereBildMitNummer" verwendest und dort eine Bildnummer als Ziel vergeben hast, die es als Bild nicht gibt.
Versuch es doch lieber mal mit der Funktion "AktiviereBild" und wähle dann den Namen des gewünschten Bildes aus.

Falls das alles nicht passt dann solltest du mal etwas mehr Info's liefern ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## hollyzwei (8 September 2011)

Aktiviere das Bild über den Namen.
Was soll ich den noch für zusätzliche Infos angeben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 September 2011)

Es ist schön, wie du dir Alles aus der Nase ziehen läßt ... 
Leider passen für mich deine unterschiedlichen Aussagen nicht zusammen - da ist es dann schwer zu helfen.
Aber ielleicht versuchst du es ja einfach noch einmal von vorn und diesmal mit etwas mehr Info's ...


----------



## al3x (21 September 2011)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem bei WinCC flexible Runtime auf ner PCU 50;

Nach dem Starten ist kein Benutzer angemeldet, Bildanwahl funktioniert überall.
Wenn ich Inbetriebnahmebenutzer anmelde geht auch alles noch.
Sobald ich IB-Nutzer abmelde geht Bildanwahl nicht mehr.

Fehler: Bildanwahl Bild: XX nicht möglich...

Hab auch schon temp. Dateien gelöscht und komplett neu generiert, auch Benutzerverwaltung neu übertragen, aber bringt alles nichts...


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2011)

Hallo,

Eventuell ist das bild nicht für den angemeldeten benutzer erlaubt.


----------



## al3x (21 September 2011)

Wie kann ich den ganze Bilder für bestimmte Benutzer sperren bzw. erlauben?

Ich kenn die Funktion nur bei Buttons und Ein-/Ausgabefeldern


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2011)

al3x schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den ganze Bilder für bestimmte Benutzer sperren bzw. erlauben?
> 
> Ich kenn die Funktion nur bei Buttons und Ein-/Ausgabefeldern



Ja und wie wechselst du ein Bild? Über SPS Steuerungsauftrag oder TASTE ? (button)


----------



## al3x (21 September 2011)

Bei mir sind alle Bildwechsel über Buttons projektiert. Und die Schaltflächen haben keine Berechtigung.

Und direkt nach dem Starten geht auch alles, unangemeldet. Erst wenn ich mit dem IB-Benutzer angemeldet war, geht nichts mehr.


----------



## al3x (23 September 2011)

Hab nun alle Benutzer gelöscht und zwei neue angelegt.

Wenn ich HMI Starte funktioniert alles, sobald ich mich mit einem Benutzer anmelde kann ich kein Bild mehr anwählen, auch wenn ich mich wieder abmelde funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## al3x (30 September 2011)

Ich hab jetzt das archivierte Projekt von ein paar Wochen getestet. Da funktionierte es noch.
Hab seit dem nur Kleinigkeiten geändert, an der Benutzerverwaltung gar nichts.


Jetzt muss ich hergehen, das aktuelle HMI Projekt mit dem alten Stand überschreiben und dann wieder alle Kleinigkeiten (die ich nicht mehr genau weis) nachprogrammieren.

Oder hat jemand ne andere Lösung?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2011)

Vielleicht den Siemens-Support mal damit beschäftigen.​


----------



## stellmotor (21 November 2011)

Hallo, 

habe auch ein Problem mit Systemmeldung beim KTP 600 , ist mein Erster versuch mit HMI und Logo 0BA7 !
Auf dem HMI wird immer Anstehende Systemmeldung 70016 Anwahl von Bild Nummer 450 nicht möglich dann mal Bild 530 ..............!
Diese Bilder gibt es aber gar nicht , wie bekomme ich diese Meldungen Weg !

Gruß 
Lutz


----------

